# Brazilian Cherry 64 x 27 - free to good home



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Three slabs edge glued, finished on one side, raw on the other. 4/4 thick.

We used it for a kitchen island top and my wife wants something different.

If you've got a use for it, it's yours.

League City.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## BGT (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh man if your pm guy falls through I could sure use it for a vanity.


----------

